# Gti owner new to the forum show me some dub love!!!



## VroomRsix253 (Nov 4, 2010)

Ive just purchased a 2003 vr6 gti im looking for websites to buy aftermarket parts for my car so far i know of one and thats TMTUNING.COM please if you know of any other great sites feel free to let me know.


----------



## B5.5TW74 (Sep 24, 2010)

VroomRsix253 said:


> Ive just purchased a 2003 vr6 gti im looking for websites to buy aftermarket parts for my car so far i know of one and thats TMTUNING.COM please if you know of any other great sites feel free to let me know.


www.ecstuning.com


----------



## VroomRsix253 (Nov 4, 2010)

*thanks*

thats a good website have you ever checked out blackforestindustries.com???


----------



## nevernotrolling1131 (Apr 13, 2010)

blackforest is a good one. mjmautohaus.com is another one i really like.


----------



## RAD32 (Dec 21, 2004)

sorry no air bags or funky lil wheels here :thumbup:

http://www.bildon.com/


----------



## nevernotrolling1131 (Apr 13, 2010)

hahahahaha


----------



## VroomRsix253 (Nov 4, 2010)

*thanks*

this website really helped me out i have tons of parts on the way!


----------

